# Dana White Signature



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

You forgot to add his nickname 'F*cking!!' :laugh:


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

I should have lol

GSP


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the Hughes one the best, the Canadian flag overlay in the GSP one I find more distracting than anything as its to hard to make out and instead seems obtrusive. Overall though good work keep it up.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back! Yeah I think the GSP one is a little bit to busy as well.

Randy


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice work here boss... bout to start making some as well... probably not very good ones though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Make sure you check out our getting started section there are great tips in there.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Make sure you check out our getting started section there are great tips in there.


Yeah that's my first stop once my slowwww computer finishes the whole download process


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back and good luck on your own!


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)




----------

